# Power fryer 360



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2020)

Finally arrived. After a ton of research with these "360" fryers. I went with the Power Airfryer 360. The specs are exactly the same as the Emerils one.








I would be very surprised if this didn't come off the same assembly line. And without Emeril's name on it. I saved a few bucks. I have a chunk of pork loin thawing out. Monday I'm going to injected it and put it on the rotisserie.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 2, 2020)

Funny how as after the convection ovens got a bad rap they are now rebranded as air friers and get a whole new life.....


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> Funny how as after the convection ovens got a bad rap they are now rebranded as air friers and get a whole new life.....



Yeah, I know. But I wouldn't own a oven if it didn't have the convection feature.


----------



## fullborebbq (Jan 2, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Yeah, I know. But I wouldn't own a oven if it didn't have the convection feature.


I love our oven. Full size gas stove with convection  and top gas broiler.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 2, 2020)

fullborebbq said:


> I love our oven. Full size gas stove with convection  and top gas broiler.



Same here with a 5 burner top with griddle.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 2, 2020)

Got my daughter the similar Cuisanart one for Christmas. She’s in love with it.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 2, 2020)

Fried pickles anyone?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Finally arrived. After a ton of research with these "360" fryers. I went with the Power Airfryer 360. The specs are exactly the same as the Emerils one.
> 
> View attachment 426563
> 
> ...




Here's a Tip, Steve.
I just did a Pork Loin the other day, but didn't post it yet, so I'll tell you about it:
I took the smallest End of the Pork Loin, and cut it 9" long to fit.
Then I tied it up good & tight, as round as I could get it. 
I did this so I could get the Baking Pan between the Heating Element & the Pork Loin.
It fit nicely, and just missed touching the Baking Pan.
If you don't do this so the Baking Pan will fit, it will drip on the heating element & on it's surroundings & Smoke pretty much.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 2, 2020)

good luck and happy air frying Steve


----------



## xray (Jan 2, 2020)

Nice score Steve!

I’m kinda expecting fried pickles now that moto mentioned it.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 3, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Here's a Tip, Steve.
> I just did a Pork Loin the other day, but didn't post it yet, so I'll tell you about it:
> I took the smallest End of the Pork Loin, and cut it 9" long to fit.
> Then I tied it up good & tight, as round as I could get it.
> ...



Thanks Bear. I'll do that. The piece I have is pretty large. So it'll  need some trimming.


----------

